# DeWalt reciprocating



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Any one got any info on the DeWalt reciprocating saw? I saw one at Home Depot for $89.
Is DeWalt sliding downhill?

Thanks


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

There ain't much to a R saw. So $90 don't seem like a big deal. BTW - What I've noticed is that DeWalt / Porter Cable seems to be moving a lot of manufacturing off shore lately.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Rich,
The last couple of tool shows at Hartville hardware, the reps mentioned to me that most everything was being made overseas. Even some of the small power tools that say made in USA on them, are basically made in pieces overseas with the final assembly done here. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

DeWalt has several models of their reciprcating saw. I have the 10 amp saw and it works great for me. I don't use it except for around the house or to help a family member or friend out. I just looked on a wed site and they have the 10 amp on sale for $89 and the 13 amp listed at $199. 
Tom


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I love mine. I have an older makita and a broken milwaukee. The makita has a bolt to hold the blade in but the new dewalt has the spring lock which is a great feature.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have a Dewalt 18 V*

Which I use over my corded PC, which is very heavy. I had to saw off the nails under the siding to in order to remove it, from a ladder, no cords in the way. It also has the quick release blade change feature. 
I already have the 18V circular saws and drills so this seemed logical. I have batteries from 1998 that still charge! The drills are big and also heavy but lots of power. :thumbsup: bill
This one: http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/dewalt/products/DC385KR-B.asp


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

My buddy has a 24v dewalt and it's just like the other cordless models,CRAP! It's not rated for continuous use, and it self destructed after a few months of heavy duty use. A plain old non orbiting sawzall of any brand will do the job, and will last longer than the orbiting ones, although I personally like the PC tigersaw the most, and have used just about all models and brands out there.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's a little harsh*

I have about 13 Dewalt 18V tools, 4 saws, includung the recip saw, and about nine drills, I don't abuse them or use the until they "self destruct." My earliest dates from 1996. I have two of the 24V circular saws as well. No battery powered tool I am aware of is rated for "continous use" since your need several batteries unless you had a 15 minute charger. I gone through 4 charged batteries at a time with mine, so I'm not soft on them. I don't use them commercially however. If your friend abused the tool then it's not fair to categorize ALL Dewalt battery tools as CRAP. If it was under warranty I'm sure Dewalt would have done something, unless of course it was "abused" and I don't know how they would determine that other than by internal wear and a laboratory type analysis. That's my opinion. :smile: bill


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Which I use over my corded PC, which is very heavy. I had to saw off the nails under the siding to in order to remove it, from a ladder, no cords in the way. It also has the quick release blade change feature.
> I already have the 18V circular saws and drills so this seemed logical. I have batteries from 1998 that still charge! The drills are big and also heavy but lots of power. :thumbsup: bill
> This one: http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/dewalt/products/DC385KR-B.asp


You know you just jinxed yourself. All those he man batteries are about to crap out cause of you bragging on them. Maybe I shouldnt have said anything about my recips

Ive got the craftsman 19.2 cordless recip, circ saw, and drill. They all work fine except for the circ. That thing is too small to do any job.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Man you just scared the crap out of me!*

Crap seems to be the word of the day on this thread! :laughing:
But if they should fail to charge I'm going to try this:
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=322721&highlight=batteries 
I have 4 dead ones now, just getting around to trying it is tough.
I have had some (4) rebuilt at $70.00 for the 24V and $50 for the 18V. Cheaper than buying new, but if the above process works, and it should, no more new or rebuilts. 
BTW I've used my little 5 3/8" dia trim saw 18V, to rip 2x4s when I had to, and it was slow, but it did cut through eventually. I made a thousand angle cuts when I sided my new addition in 7/8" cedar. Once you start with the 18V system, you might as well stick with it as I did. I have 2 remaining 7.3 volt drills from Kmart bought in the '80's that still charge...don't jinx those!:laughing:
Sam's club and TSC had a sale on Kawasaki 19.2 V drill and saw combs for $50.00 back when and I got a set, batteries didn't last long without being in the charger full time. Still, lighter than the Dewatls however, and for drywall work overhead, I can't hold that 18V Dewalt up for much longer than it takes to get the screw in!
I guess we got off topic here, sorry.:yes: bill


----------

